# 1940 Dayton Huffman



## mickeyc (May 21, 2021)

Dayton Huffman 1940 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Vintage 1940 Dayton



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2021)

mickeyc said:


> Dayton Huffman 1940 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> Vintage 1940 Dayton
> ...



Absolute smoking deal right there! Should last about three minutes! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2021)

That’s gorgeous!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2021)

The bike is actually a '41 but looks to have been built with a '40 tank? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2021)

Dayton Huffman 1940 - $850 (Port Huron)​Pics before it sells; to archive.


----------



## Beads (May 21, 2021)

Agree.....smoking deal. Someone grab it and trade me for a Schwinn or two.


----------



## ratrodz (May 21, 2021)

I bet @fordmike65 sh*t himself!!!


----------



## Maskadeo (May 21, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> I bet @fordmike65 sh*t himself!!!



Another girls bike...

sitting unopened in a box...


----------



## Maskadeo (May 21, 2021)

It’s been sold!


----------



## Jay81 (May 21, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Absolute smoking deal right there! Should last about three minutes! V/r Shawn



It was smoking so much I almost burnt my hands.



Freqman1 said:


> The bike is actually a '41 but looks to have been built with a '40 tank? V/r Shawn



Fork date code is 120 - That would be December 1940 correct? So that would make sense, use up the old stock.



Maskadeo said:


> It’s been sold!



It's been bought!


----------



## KingSized HD (May 21, 2021)

That was a very cool design, esp. the taillight. Someone is a v. happy camper.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 21, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> I bet @fordmike65 sh*t himself!!!



he is using a whole charmin  mega roll right about now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  loLO loLOlo


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike is actually a '41 but looks to have been built with a '40 tank? V/r Shawn



Agreed, no built in kickstand.


----------



## rollfaster (May 21, 2021)

40 Champion.


----------



## mickeyc (May 22, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> It was smoking so much I almost burnt my hands.
> 
> 
> Fork date code is 120 - That would be December 1940 correct? So that would make sense, use up the old stock.
> ...



Nice buy Jeremy.


----------

